# 10 Mistakes New Beekeepers Make



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a beekeeping instructor from San Diego, CA. I teach local classes and I just started doing an online class as well.
> 
> ...


Good article. I'm sure those ten things are some of the worst mistakes that new beeks make. I know I've made most of them!

Your link is broken, though. You'll get more comments (and criticism!) if you fix it.

http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/10-mistakes-new-beekeepers-make/


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Good post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Lots of folks on here could benefit from paying attention to #8 and #10 in particular.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good article, now if the beginners will read it and learn from it. Might be a good idea to review it every month or so. I recognized a few of the mistakes that I, personally, have been guilty of.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh good looking out! Thanks.


----------



## Muzkrat (Apr 13, 2015)

Good read thanks for sharing.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Link didn't work for me either but this does-
http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/10-mistakes-new-beekeepers-make/
Good basic info there.
Bill


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well done. You write well.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just 10? I must be an over achiever!!! LOL


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a beekeeping instructor from San Diego, CA. I teach local classes and I just started doing an online class as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Good post. Glad that you're here.
David


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

10 mistakes a new beeHAVER makes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That is a very nice list.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

You should have top of list. "Picking a less time consuming hobby."  Once you get the bug you keep adding more hives. The problem with Beekeeping is you cant put it down and pick it up later. You have things you need to do at certain times and if you don't things go awry. You cant just take the summer off and go to the cabin. Christmas off is usually OK unless you have gear to build or repair. But, good list and well written.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>You should have top of list. "Picking a less time consuming hobby."

Yes. The number one mistake new beekeepers make is taking up an extremely addictive hobby... beekeeping.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Best mistake I ever made! (Especially because it led me to having a full time bee biz). Thanks for the feedback guys. If you think of any more common mistakes, share 'em! I am going to present these to the local bee club soon and would love to add more if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One I often see, the opposite of not smoking, (and often leads to the opinion that smoking upsets the bees) is pouring hot flames and smoke in the entrance until it's spouting out the top hole of the inner cover because they are afraid of upsetting the bees...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> Best mistake I ever made! (Especially because it led me to having a full time bee biz). Thanks for the feedback guys. If you think of any more common mistakes, share 'em! I am going to present these to the local bee club soon and would love to add more if anyone has suggestions.


An excellent list. I might add one that I think is a misconception. A "full inspection" seems implied by many to be a regular and necessary thing. There isn't much to be gained from completely dismantling a hive frame by frame, most things any beekeeper needs to know about their hive can be learned by a brief and non-intrusive look at a frame or two from the center of the brood nest and a check of an outside frame or 2 for honey/feed stores.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> An excellent list. I might add one that I think is a misconception. A "full inspection" seems implied by many to be a regular and necessary thing. There isn't much to be gained from completely dismantling a hive frame by frame, most things any beekeeper needs to know about their hive can be learned by a brief and non-intrusive look at a frame or two from the center of the brood nest and a check of an outside frame or 2 for honey/feed stores.


You can take that advice to the bank.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent link to a VERY well written and logical blog loaded with great information. I linked to it from my website Apiary Section. Hope you don't mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent article
Im a new beekeeper, have been studying, researching, watching videos and talking to experienced beeks. I live in laredo,tx where there is no local resources, no beekeeping association and almost no local beekeepers. I would like to teach a basic class, to introduce bk in my area. To make people aware of the benefits of this culture. Any advice?? Im planning on offering a free class at the local community college and university. Any plan that u recommend or topics to cover? Any resources that i can borrow?

Thanks for sharing your article


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

jim lyon said:


> An excellent list. I might add one that I think is a misconception. A "full inspection" seems implied by many to be a regular and necessary thing. There isn't much to be gained from completely dismantling a hive frame by frame, most things any beekeeper needs to know about their hive can be learned by a brief and non-intrusive look at a frame or two from the center of the brood nest and a check of an outside frame or 2 for honey/feed stores.


Good point. I could emphasize that more I think.


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Laredrone, how long have you been beekeeping? When I teach, I like to first spend time on how bees live without a beekeeper. I think it helps new beeks make decisions when they have a strong understanding of the natural workings of a hive. After that, I think another good teaching strategy is to look at your mistakes and teach others to avoid them.  Good luck!


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Live Oak said:


> I linked to it from my website Apiary Section. Hope you don't mind. :thumbsup:


Of course not, thanks for sharing it! I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> Laredrone, how long have you been beekeeping? When I teach, I like to first spend time on how bees live without a beekeeper. I think it helps new beeks make decisions when they have a strong understanding of the natural workings of a hive. After that, I think another good teaching strategy is to look at your mistakes and teach others to avoid them.  Good luck!


i have been a beekeeper for less than a year, i did a lot of theory and have watched hundreds of videos. last year i did my first removal with very little experience and it came out ok. it turned into a strong colony that i still have. i did a second removal later this past october and they are doing ok, had to give em a new queen cause they were queenless. I am not very experienced but i really want to start a beekeeping community in my area, we have long summers and sunny days and multiple flow seasons with a variety of plants. My plan in to teach the very basics to create a community and from there learn together, attend classes and learn from each other. i will attend some classes in austin,tx with great experienced bks maybe i can get more advice from them

thanks


----------

